# POLL - did you draw out for swan?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im just curious to see the results of our local forum. Out of the 20+ people I know who put in only 1 person drew a tag and he had 3 points. Just trying to figure out if this is the new normal for swan hunting in Utah. Thanks.


The Gee


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we got 1 out of 4 in are group and i know two more people that got tags.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I didnt but my 12 yo son did for the 3rd year in a row. I drew last year with 1 point so i knew i wouldn't draw.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't put in, but I put my daughter in with 0 points and she was unsuccessful.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I drew with one point, as did two other people I know.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I had one point and didnt draw... neither did three of my friends. Would be interesting to see the results and bonus points after this year. I know alot of antis put in to save the swans from hunters...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's the I only applied for a point option?

I got two emails dose that mean I got two point also?:shock:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

2 of us with 0 points put in....my buddy drew...I didn't


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

My grandson and I put in with 1 point each and did not draw.

I thought that the swan draw went most points gets a tag. then down to those with the next highest points and they get a tag if there are left over after that then down to the next highest point holders. I guess if someone with 0 points drew then everyone goes in and it is the lowest numbers no matter how many points you have. My mistake I just always thought they were preference points not bonus points.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

My 12 year old did, I did not 1 point.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I drew with 1 point


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

son with 1 point drew
other son with 1 point no go
me with 0 points(drew last year) no go


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

2 points, no tag.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I did not draw out, though without any points that is no surprise. My brother also did not draw out and he had 1 point.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Wife and I both drew with 1point each.  !!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

So far its not looking very fantastic.. 3 draws vs 17 didn't draws. -O,-


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

2 points drew a tag


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Drew a tag with 1 point


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Drew with 3 points. I bought points 2&3.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i got 4 point and did not draw


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

First time putting in since 2007 drew a tag. Heck to be honest I was just applying to build up points.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I drew with 1 point.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Me and the old man pulled tags on 1 pt. Can't wait to get out after them, I ended up eating tag soup last time I had the tag.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Me and the old man pulled tags on 1 pt. Can't wait to get out after them, I ended up eating tag soup last time I had the tag.


Are you an Elder Scrolls fan?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

0 points, didn't draw. I drew last year with 1 point. I know of 5 others that had 0 points and none of them drew either.

I would really like someone to explain the draw process in a way that makes logical sense. I didn't expect to draw, but how does someone with 2 or 3 points not draw when someone with 1 point does?

Here are the only explanations I can see, am I missing something?

#1 a youth may draw with 0 points because a certain number of tags are held out for youth only. Therefore the youth really aren't in the same drawing until their tags run out and then they can swipe a tag available to an adult if they are lucky enough

#2 multiple hunters apply as a group so a person who has 3 points gets diluted by the other hunters in the group who have less, or no points.

#3 the point system is complete and absolute bunk.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Truelife said:


> 0 points, didn't draw. I drew last year with 1 point. I know of 5 others that had 0 points and none of them drew either.
> 
> I would really like someone to explain the draw process in a way that makes logical sense. I didn't expect to draw, but how does someone with 2 or 3 points not draw when someone with 1 point does?
> 
> ...


 I like you don't understand it,but Im going with #3


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

I drew with 4. My wife drew with 3. And my daughter drew with 1. My buddy drew with 3


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my girlfriend drew with 3 me did not draw with 1 my nephew youth did not draw he had 0 and my son had 0 and he not a youth.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

richard rouleau said:


> i got 4 point and did not draw


That is messed up, 4 points and still didn't draw. I don't think they like you Southern boys.:?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> That is messed up, 4 points and still didn't draw. I don't think they like you Southern boys.:?


That's cause they're jealous of the speckle bellies he shoots every year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Three with 0 and unsuccessful


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey look another unsuccessful year for me. Put in every year and haven't drawn since 2012. I sure love throwing money into the unfair pot. I just don't understand how these draws work. You have less points you draw but if you are the 1% then what, you never draw. Is this done by computer or how does the program work? It sure seems that the system has a few issues. Oh well there is next yearend I didn't have to drive all the way to Wendover to gamble $10 :sad:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My 12 year old son drew a permit; I did not draw a permit. Rather him than me.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

KennyC said:


> Hey look another unsuccessful year for me. Put in every year and haven't drawn since 2012. I sure love throwing money into the unfair pot. I just don't understand how these draws work. You have less points you draw but if you are the 1% then what, you never draw. Is this done by computer or how does the program work? It sure seems that the system has a few issues. *Oh well there is next yearend I didn't have to drive all the way to Wendover to gamble $10* :sad:


 I thought "gambling" was illegal in Utah. lol I guess it only works if it generates vast amounts of income for the state.. oh wait. :shock:


----------

